
Show HN: A new kind of coding platform made by a highschooler - arthtyagi
https://domecode.com
======
gus_massa
This is the 9th time you posted this in the last 3 days. A few repost are ok
here, but somewhere between 5 an 10 is the limit of to much reposts. (And the
other 5 post you made in these days are very related.)

The users will start to notice it, and flag this, and then the mods may notice
and ban your account or your site.

Sometimes it is easier to get traction here writing about an interesting
problem you solved while making the site, for example how do you make the
evaluation of the user submitted code safe, how you avoid spam, problems with
unicode characters in user submitted programs. If you meet an old friend and
have to tell a funny/weird technical anecdote about your project, what would
you tell?

Some feedback:

The "Get Started Now!" at the bottom must be clickable. I'm not sure to which
page it should redirect, perhaps make the user login and then redirect to the
main page again or to the "practice" page.

It's nice that the leaderboard is visible, but it's weird the the - between
the name and the points is part of the link. (This is very minor, the previous
recommendation is more important.)

Why I can't register with email?

~~~
arthtyagi
I really do understand what you're saying but I really don't know how else to
acquire users, I've tried writing a blog about it and that helped but like
what's the proper user acquisition strategy, I'm really anti-advertising and I
don't wanna spend a lot of money on advertising instead of making the product
better. As for the reason why you can't register with mail, it's because I
intentionally removed it in favor of OAuth which is way more secure than the
standard way of authentication through email. When you authenticate through
email, the password validation, any manipulation of authentication, the
website protection from spammers, it all degrades but when you use OAuth,
you're relying on the larger companies with much better security for all this
stuff including less spam accounts so I decided it was the way to go. I'll
remove that small dash between the user and the points. I'll make the button
clickable too.

~~~
ksaj
You'll be happy to note that these are issues often tackled in articles posted
to Hacker News.

One thing you'll surely find: battering people over the head by posting the
same thing (or nearly same thing) over and over again isn't one of the
recommended strategies. Imagine how unreadable HN would be if everyone thought
that was the way to acquire users.

Above, gus_massa has some good points. You probably had a few unexpected jams
to solve along the way that would make for an interesting post.

~~~
arthtyagi
Yeah I'm really sorry about the constant posting and yeah, I'll work on a few
posts regarding my platform that are more informative.

